# My first Grand Canyon Lava Falls run @17500 2.17.19



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got off the Canyon 2.22.19.

River had been picking up but we couldn't figure out exact flows from scout other than that the normal right line looked insane. V wave was nasty and building and the Big Kahuna was the size of a small house. From the scout the left run looked OK but with only 2 people on the trip with one canyon run each we weren't sure of the proper cheat line. Ledge hole did not look as big as it does on all the countless youtube videos ive watched. While the right line looked suicidal. 

Leed boat gets boiled surfed hard right and goes into the V wave T'd up and it rips out passenger and rower but does not flip. Rower proceeds to self rescue, bag his wife and rig spare oar before Son of Lava, it was a badass move! 

I try to stay as far left as I dare and end up hitting the right side of the ledge hole and almost pay the penalty but get lucky. Other three boats split the difference on the two first lines and we continued to have a no flip trip. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La1J0bGKW60&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Never been, but that looked like a clean run. Nicely done !!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

You guys had some cold weather. Hopefully all fingers and toes made it home!


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Well done! Man, that's a slow float to the rapid from the scout. I want to get there and have at it.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice line and nice hit in the ledge hole!


----------



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

Bitchin!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

johnryan said:


> Well done! Man, that's a slow float to the rapid from the scout. I want to get there and have at it.


Haha! video over 5 minutes! I saw similar flow August 2017. I intied my raft and sat in the eddie until I realized I needed to propel myself towards that maelstrom! I hit it more like the first boat with the v-wave crashing down on me- so much power! I kept telling myself it is over in 40 seconds, one way or another...


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Gremlin said:


> Haha! video over 5 minutes! I saw similar flow August 2017. I intied my raft and sat in the eddie until I realized I needed to propel myself towards that maelstrom! I hit it more like the first boat with the v-wave crashing down on me- so much power! I kept telling myself it is over in 40 seconds, one way or another...


When I first ran it, also at that level in Aug 2017, I was told it would be over in 20 seconds. It felt a lot longer while swimming.


----------



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice run Mackay, you kept the boat squared up perfectly


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

I love this video and am glad you included the slow lead up to the rapid from the scout. It captures well that combined feeling of terror and exhilaration one gets during that interminable approach to a big rapid run for the first time. I love the moment when you realize you have made the crux move - I think that juxtaposition of fear/ doubt then relief and joy is what makes running whitewater so amazing.

I'm submitting my GC application today and hoping this is the year I get lucky


----------



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the positive comments! 

Lava was scary, and with most GC rapids its all about how you enter; once you're in, its way too late to adjust. Just T it up and hang on! 

Horn was the scariest thing I have ever seen. 

I encourage all of you to apply! The trip is long, vet your compatriots well and brace yourself for the biggest water smashy smashy you have ever seen! So many incredibly unique big water rapids its hard to comprehend. The most fun you have ever had mashing an 18' boat full of gear and beer into the gnar. Hope to see y'all on the water 2019!


----------



## RichH (Jan 9, 2018)

johnryan said:


> Well done! Man, that's a slow float to the rapid from the scout. I want to get there and have at it.


That may be one of the worst things about Lava. It seems like it takes forever to get there from the scout with the anticipation growing by the second. One of the reasons I really like Horn. Push off from the scout and you better line up fast because you are in it before you know it. Can't wait to be there in May! Great run, hope mine is as good as the OP's.
RichH


----------



## snapdragon (May 14, 2011)

Great video and nice work squaring into that top wave. Made the rest of the run seem easy, even though I know it wasn’t. 
Finally going to get a shot at it and hope for a similar run.


----------

